
Microsoft Is Ready for a World Beyond Windows - snake117
https://www.theverge.com/2018/3/30/17179328/microsoft-windows-reorganization-future-2018
======
orionblastar
They should then release the XP 2003 API calls so ReactOS can take over when
or if Microsoft abandons Windows

